# capita stairmaster review



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

this honestly is the dream board i have been searching for it is the most versatile board i have ever ridden. it has more pop than the banana i demoed it handles AMAZING in the air it is super durable kind of stiff but i can still do my presses

never riding anything other than a capita unless i get my hands one some triple base techology


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

Nice to hear!!!! I think i will get the stairmaster as well 
but i am also interested in the extreme because of the base and it has a bit more pop!
but it is stiffer


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

I love my Stairmaster. Like you said, most all around versatile board ever. You can beat on it in the park, race down the groomers, hit 20 footers or butter your way down the run. Until I got the Riot, it was my favorite board.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

definitely love CAPiTA. my quiver by the end of the season will be:

144 Scaremaster (for park and buttery goodness)
149 Rome Agent (for all-mountain fun)
153 Black Death Inc (big mountain and off-piste shredding)


----------

